# Need help with Yamaha prop diameter



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

I have a 2008 F60 and for the life of me I cant find the diameter I need for a new prop. The prop I have on the skiff has no marking on it whatsoever. Anyone know?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

A good prop shop would know that off hand.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Is your motor the high torque version or the standard?
The high torque has a lower gear ratio and a lower unit that fits the 90hp engine.
My setup is a Hewes Tailfisher, '08 60 Yamaha 4s and a Powertech scd4 13 pitch yam90.
I had it rebuilt and cupping added.
The hull is heavy and I have too much weight in the boat. It still runs 31mph at 5900rpm


----------

